

You Spilled Your CouchDB in My Riak - seiji
http://matt.io/entry/ui

======
davisp
Most interesting. Though I tend to wonder about how compaction might work.
Perhaps the root node links to the previous version and use a merkle tree to
find nodes that can be deleted.

Also, I'd have to agree with [p]. We need to spend some quality time cleaning
things up. Though I'm not sure about Rebar here. I quite like it, but one
thing I've learned watching Noah do his thing is that downstream packagers
expect lots of esoteric Autotools features.

